# Marriott Oceanwatch



## Bucky (May 17, 2012)

Any one know if they have finished the Quiet Pool they were building back by the Woodsy pool? Thanks.


----------



## NJMOM2 (May 17, 2012)

I don't know but there I read on the vacationclub.com website popup for OceanWatch that is should be done by May 31st.  You can call the resort to ask.


----------



## SueNJ (May 17, 2012)

My husband spent a few days there last week. It is not finished, but he said real close. Probably by the end of May, beginning of June. Said it looks real nice!


----------



## bcat (Jun 5, 2012)

Any Quiet Pool updates?  We'll be there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mbeach89 (Jun 5, 2012)

When I phoned last week, the woman I spoke with stated the 'Serenity Pool' might be completed by the time we arrive 6/17th....so, sounds like almost finished.  Less than 2 weeks!


----------



## bcat (Jun 5, 2012)

mbeach89 said:


> When I phoned last week, the woman I spoke with stated the 'Serenity Pool' might be completed by the time we arrive 6/17th....so, sounds like almost finished.  Less than 2 weeks!



We also arrive on the 17th.  Sounds like a SW Ohio reunion at the new quiet pool.


----------



## mbeach89 (Jun 6, 2012)

bcat said:


> We also arrive on the 17th.  Sounds like a SW Ohio reunion at the new quiet pool.



bcat, I expect a ton of Ohio people that week!  If you do any grilling, you will likely see me there!

With the 5 kids that will be with us, they will likely kick us out of the serenity pool!  No serenity in our lives for oh....another 15 years or so!


----------



## kelly4me (Jun 8, 2012)

We were there last week and it had not yet been completed.  It really didn't look like they were doing much over there, I'm not sure what the hold up is.


----------



## Wolfpacker (Jun 17, 2012)

*Nope*

Here now and its not done - prob another 3 weeks would be my guess.


----------



## CAROLW (Jun 19, 2012)

Also at mow now. There are a few men working on the pool this am, but overall not much going on.

There seems to be some cost cutting measures going on here. We arrived at 10:30 am on Saturday. We are usually checked in by noon. This time didn't get our room until after 5:30! And a lot of people were waiting in the lobby passed 5:00 with their luggage on carts in the lobby cause the parking lot was full. Many unhappy people. Was told the rooms weren't cleaned yet and given a myriad of excuses. My guess is that all of us that we're waiting we're exchangers. But not sure.

Also, took 10 minutes in line at the bar that day to order lunch. Then part of our lunch came and not the rest. Took another half hour to get the rest of the lunch, after asking twice about it.

Everything has been much better since then, thank goodness. But I have never experienced anything like that first day either at this resort or the other 7 marriots we have been to.


----------



## CAROLW (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry, we checked in on sunday, not Saturday.


----------



## emmaddy (Jun 19, 2012)

*late check-in*

We were one of the parties still waiting Sunday. Finally got in about 6:30, and we are owners here!!! We were told since we had a specific request, it took longer. What? If check-in is 4:00, then ALL units should be ready at that time. Were also told some extra cleaners were contracted for Sunday but they didn't show up.
Another source told us that many of the units are trashed by the end of the week and take longer than the 2 hours given for cleaning. Apparently there are many people who cram 3 or 4 families into these 2 beds and they can create quite a mess.
We have owned here since the beginning and never had a late check-in until last year when  the points program began. It has skewed the distribution of check-ins and more people are choosing Sun thru Thurs to save points.
Another excuse given was that they have trouble getting people to check out by 10. Some groups are so entitled that they can leave when they are good and ready. The desk said they then put a late fee on the bill, but the people refuse to pay it and dispute it on their credit cards. Why can't we all just play by the rules?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 19, 2012)

emmaddy said:


> We were one of the parties still waiting Sunday. Finally got in about 6:30, and we are owners here!!! We were told since we had a specific request, it took longer. What? If check-in is 4:00, then ALL units should be ready at that time. Were also told some extra cleaners were contracted for Sunday but they didn't show up.
> Another source told us that many of the units are trashed by the end of the week and take longer than the 2 hours given for cleaning. Apparently there are many people who cram 3 or 4 families into these 2 beds and they can create quite a mess.
> We have owned here since the beginning and never had a late check-in until last year when  the points program began. It has skewed the distribution of check-ins and more people are choosing Sun thru Thurs to save points.
> Another excuse given was that they have trouble getting people to check out by 10. Some groups are so entitled that they can leave when they are good and ready. The desk said they then put a late fee on the bill, but the people refuse to pay it and dispute it on their credit cards. Why can't we all just play by the rules?






Late check out is not a legitimate excuse in turning the unit over unless 100% of the check outs were late.

The staff can begin cleaning those units in which check outs were on time and hit the other units after they clean the vacant units, so late check outs should never be an issue at all in turning over Villas.



.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 19, 2012)

emmaddy said:


> We were one of the parties still waiting Sunday. Finally got in about 6:30, and we are owners here!!! We were told since we had a specific request, it took longer. What?



We've been so lucky with check-in times at the Grande Ocean and Aruba Surf getting into both often times before 2pm. The Aruba Surf was 11:30am and it was the penthouse so sometimes it does really work out.

On our last trip to Maui we didn't get a room until 5pm and I was perturbed until we saw the high floor corner unit they gave us. So in some cases I'm happy to wait a little longer if its in an effort to secure our room selelction.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 19, 2012)

emmaddy said:


> Another source told us that many of the units are trashed by the end of the week and take longer than the 2 hours given for cleaning. Apparently there are many people who cram 3 or 4 families into these 2 beds and they can create quite a mess.



This is disappointing but a reality at some resorts for sure. 

For us we practically clean the place before we leave. I sure that is true for quite a few owners who understand and value their ownership.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2012)

I think resorts can do a better job with identifying checkouts. Some resorts we have been too (Surfwatch) had a hang-tag for you to hang on the door when you were checked out and they could come in and clean. Of course we forgot to put it on. Others want you to call down and provide a key drop box at the exit. But in most cases we have not bothered to call. I like the hang-tag idea though the best.

Also with regards to checkin. Some resorts are proactive at calling a couple days before to find out when you plan to checkin (Lakeshore Reserve). Of course we were on a cruise at the time so we were not able to tell them when we were planning to arrive. Ocean Pointe has an expected checkin time on their online prearrival form.

Some people leave real early, like 6:00 am while others stretch it as long as they can. I don't think I have seen maid service out before 8:00am.


----------



## CAROLW (Jun 19, 2012)

Just wondering....we were at manor club over memorial day weekend and saw the previous  general manager from mow there....he recently transferred to Mmc....he is a real hands on guy and took the heat for the electrical problem in the maple building last August At mow when we were there...perhaps the new gm is cutting costs...the old gm would have been in the lobby offering assistance to us late check ins....the new gm was no where to be seen, he let the checkin folks take all the heat...a nice apology, instead of excuses would have went a long way


----------



## mbeach89 (Jun 20, 2012)

*I jinxed us!*

We are also owners at MOW and a couple weeks ago I posted that we have never had to wait to check in and sometimes have checked in earlier....and after posting that I knew I jinxed things.....and I sure did!

We arrived Sunday the 17th about 3:50 pm and were told there were 43 families ahead of us waiting to check in !  Wow! busy.  "OK", I asked, how long of a wait until our room is ready?"  I was told about 30 minutes...over an hour and a half later....around 5:30 our room was ready.  We were also told that because we had a specific request,  (4th floor or lower, pool view, scallop building), that it caused the hold up.   OK, we received 3rd floor, a view of the Marriott hotel next door, and in the Conch building.  So, I don't know what the hold up was.  My wife was not happy, since she likes to be able to keep an eye on our kids at the pool.  

But.................I like this view much better!  We overlook the pool area of the Marriott Hotel next door, and have a great view of the ocean.  Our view of the ocean is about 90 degrees.  Our balcony faces South, and we can see ocean from the South all the way to the East.  Beautiful!  

***Regarding late check in.  I was told they had 124 families check in on Sunday and they all checked in at once.  But I only had one family ahead of us in line.....and shouldn't the rooms have been ready anyhow?

I am hoping this is a rare occurrence here and not going to be the norm.  I am all for keeping maintenance fees low, but if staffing is an issue, they need to get it fixed.

On a good note, the weather is amazing at Myrtle Beach this week!  Low to mid 80's and sunny!  Our villa was spotless, and we have a better view than expected.  So it all worked out.

As I taught my 7 year old son.  "What's the most important thing to do when on vacation?"

Answer:  "Have fun!"

**Which come to think about it, should also be the most important thing to do in life.


----------



## bcat (Jun 21, 2012)

We also checked in on Sunday and I agree it was more crowded than usual.  This year we decided to drive a little further and spend the night before check-in at a Marriott in Columbia.  Having only a couple of hours drive left we arrived at MOW at 12:15.

I think we were one of the first to arrive.  They also told us that it might take a little longer because they were trying to match our requests.  We got into our villa right at 4:00 and they had matched our requests exactly.

Anyway, in all our years of coming to Myrtle Beach this may be the best weather week we've ever had.


(mbeach89, I just PM'd you.)


----------



## jdunn1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm jealous!!!  I should be there next year for 4th of July week.  Was planning to check-in on Sunday, but all of you are giving me doubts.  Maybe I should go with a Saturday check-in.





bcat said:


> We also checked in on Sunday and I agree it was more crowded than usual.  This year we decided to drive a little further and spend the night before check-in at a Marriott in Columbia.  Having only a couple of hours drive left we arrived at MOW at 12:15.
> 
> I think we were one of the first to arrive.  They also told us that it might take a little longer because they were trying to match our requests.  We got into our villa right at 4:00 and they had matched our requests exactly.
> 
> ...


----------



## tubelaw (Jun 21, 2012)

We are headed there at the end of July and was hoping to get some advice on what you folks request as far as room selection.  We have an ocean view room and is our first time going to MB and we are very excited!  Any advice on the rooms is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2012)

tubelaw said:


> We are headed there at the end of July and was hoping to get some advice on what you folks request as far as room selection.  We have an ocean view room and is our first time going to MB and we are very excited!  Any advice on the rooms is greatly appreciated!



I think with Ocean View, you are best to just ask for a high floor. Only the back two buildings have Ocean View units, so the ocean front building may block some of the views. It seems that parking at these back buildings would be better than the ocean front garage. Especially during peak times when parking spaces are at a premium.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with this, though as an ocean view you are guaranteed a high floor. so I do not think the front buildings will obstruct your view.  Ocean view isn't like ocean side where you can request pool or resort side or high or low floors.  Ocean view isn't like ocean front where you might want to request a specific building or a large balcony, etc...  

Have fun.  Myrtle Beach is just the best beach vacation spot in the summer.



dioxide45 said:


> I think with Ocean View, you are best to just ask for a high floor. Only the back two buildings have Ocean View units, so the ocean front building may block some of the views. It seems that parking at these back buildings would be better than the ocean front garage. Especially during peak times when parking spaces are at a premium.


----------



## CAROLW (Jun 22, 2012)

We are on the 10th floor in pine building, corner unit closest to pool. FABULOUS view!! I have a fear of heights but I can handle this.


----------



## nags2x (Jun 22, 2012)

Arrived at 3:15 today (Friday) and room was ready at 3:55.  Requested 5th or 6th floor oceanside facing the pool.  Got my request.  So far we are off to a good start!  :whoopie:


----------



## cwtkm3 (Jun 23, 2012)

CAROLW said:


> We are on the 10th floor in pine building, corner unit closest to pool. FABULOUS view!! I have a fear of heights but I can handle this.



Is this a garden view?  We're exchanging in August 12th and know will be in gardens which don't mind but it would be nice to have some sort of view.

Which garden building overlooks woodsy pool?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2012)

cwtkm3 said:


> Is this a garden view?  We're exchanging in August 12th and know will be in gardens which don't mind but it would be nice to have some sort of view.
> 
> Which garden building overlooks woodsy pool?



An Ocean Watch expert can confirm, but I think the Garden View units go up to the ninth floor in the Maple and Pine buildings. Those two buildings overlook the Woodsy Pool.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2012)

We also liked the Maple bldg.   We were lucky to be assigned  to an end unit a few years ago for two consective weeks.  The top floor end unit.  We just loved the sun all day on the balcony.

We hated to leave the unit to go home.

Enjoy, enjoy your week at the resort.


----------



## bcat (Jun 23, 2012)

cwtkm3 said:


> Is this a garden view?  We're exchanging in August 12th and know will be in gardens which don't mind but it would be nice to have some sort of view.
> 
> Which garden building overlooks woodsy pool?



I just talked to the front desk and she said Floors 1 thru 8 are GardenView in both the Maple and Pine Buildings.  Floors 9 thru 16 are OceanView in both buildings.  I thought the view/floor designations were different in those buildings because the Pine Building view is less restricted.  Guess I was wrong. 

That being the case, I would try to get as high as possible in the Pine Building.  I would think you could see the ocean from the higher GardenViews in Pine.  In the Maple your view is obstructed by the Marriott Hotel.

Both the Pine and Maple view the Woodsy Pool.  The pool is in front of and between the two buildings.  The new quiet pool should be done in a few weeks and is directly in front of the Maple Building.


----------



## tubelaw (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks to all for your comments.  We have been tyring for 3 years to get into OW and finally were able to get in using DC points.  
We are very excited!


----------



## cwtkm3 (Jun 24, 2012)

bcat said:


> I just talked to the front desk and she said Floors 1 thru 8 are GardenView in both the Maple and Pine Buildings.  Floors 9 thru 16 are OceanView in both buildings.  I thought the view/floor designations were different in those buildings because the Pine Building view is less restricted.  Guess I was wrong.
> 
> That being the case, I would try to get as high as possible in the Pine Building.  I would think you could see the ocean from the higher GardenViews in Pine.  In the Maple your view is obstructed by the Marriott Hotel.
> 
> Both the Pine and Maple view the Woodsy Pool.  The pool is in front of and between the two buildings.  The new quiet pool should be done in a few weeks and is directly in front of the Maple Building.



Thanks so much for this. Will call with request in next month. Becoming excited to be staying there again.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 28, 2012)

See lots of follow up posts which is great but does anybody have an update on the quiet pool? Is it open yet? Thanks.


----------



## nags2x (Jun 30, 2012)

Bucky said:


> See lots of follow up posts which is great but does anybody have an update on the quiet pool? Is it open yet? Thanks.



Just left OceanWatch yesterday (Friday 29th).  Walked over to the site while we were there and they were still hard at work.  Didn't get too close so not sure how much longer they will be.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 7, 2012)

Emailed owner services and received this email back this morning.

"I understand you are inquiring about construction of the new serenity pool area at Marriott's Ocean Watch. According to the resort, construction has not yet been completed. They estimate approximately 2 more weeks before completion of this project."


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 7, 2012)

Who is the new GM at the resort ?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 8, 2012)

The name on my email was Mike Reilly


----------



## grochmal (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is a picture from my room from a few days ago.
It's mostly done except for some of the deck.
They have some cool lighting in it at night too.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for this great picture.  Is it an adult only pool?  I hope not, but I thought I read it would be for adults only?

Just got back from Ocean Pointe after spending 4th of July week there.  I loved it.  Got two units and had the whole family there.  Everyone loved it but that trade cost me my Ocean Watch week this year.  I told everyone next year I need to go to Ocean Watch and pictures like this only make me want to go there more!  Still wish I could have gone this summer but Ocean Pointe sure was nice... and that water is crystal clear, very close to the tropics when it is high tide.  Ocean Watch just looks like a much more happening resort.  It was really annoying NOT being able to set-off fireworks on the 4th at Ocean Pointe.  I assume no such problem at Ocean Watch.





grochmal said:


> Here is a picture from my room from a few days ago.
> It's mostly done except for some of the deck.
> They have some cool lighting in it at night too.


----------



## grochmal (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, it's going to be an adult only pool.

No issue with fireworks at Oceanwatch, we set off several canisters :whoopie:


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for this information.  Sure looks like a beautiful pool.

I love setting off fireworks on the 4th and growing up we basically went to Myrtle Beach every summer and I never knew fireworks were not allowed at all beaches.  I must admit, I was disapointed with Ocean Pointe when it came to 4th of July festivities -- there was hardly anything going on.  The resort ran some drink specials and put out some flyers to come eat at the Kingfish bar (maybe a dozen or so people actually did this).  The resort had free crafts throughout the week leading up to the 4th and I think there was a mini carnival which consisted of a few games and free popcorn and shaved ice if you won a ticket or made a donation.  Other than that, all the resort did was put out a mass phone call telling guest that fireworks were prohibited because of the turtles.  The resort was strict, too -- they even had police there to make sure no one set-off fireworks.  A few people set off a couple fireworks but the police and resort staff swarmed them when it happened.  

With that said, I absolutely LOVED Ocean Pointe and my family said they don't ever want to go anywhere else for vacation again.  I don't feel that strongly about Ocean Pointe but I definatley want to be at a resort that actually celebrates the 4th -- and I think Ocean Watch will have a lot more going on for that holiday than Ocean Pointe did.






grochmal said:


> Yes, it's going to be an adult only pool.
> 
> No issue with fireworks at Oceanwatch, we set off several canisters :whoopie:


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that great picture.


----------



## mlfrancis (Jul 8, 2012)

*great news*



grochmal said:


> Yes, it's going to be an adult only pool.



fantastic about the adult only pool - the kids can be at the "woodsy pool" near the treehouse and the rest of us can have a relaxing day.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 9, 2012)

mlfrancis said:


> fantastic about the adult only pool - the kids can be at the "woodsy pool" near the treehouse and the rest of us can have a relaxing day.




LOL! Absolutely. My daughter and her family will be with us the first week and we'll naturally be at the Woodsy but as soon as they leave we'll be at the serenity pool during our second week for some much needed rest and relaxation.

The pic was wonderful. I just hope they have plenty of umbrellas out there since I really don't see any shade available.


----------



## thetangs (Jul 21, 2012)

Just returned after a great week, but the permits have yet to be approved so the pool is still not yet ready for swimmers.  Looks like I'll have to wait until next year.


----------



## carolgs (Jul 22, 2012)

Regarding the new Serenity pool, I spoke with one of the pool managers during our visit a few weeks ago.  He said legally they will not be able to post or enforce an "adults only" rule.  They can call it a quiet pool but if parents want to bring their children there is nothing that staff will be able to do about it.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 9, 2012)

*How's the weather Thanksgiving at Ocean Watch?*

Anyone been there during the end of November?


----------

